# Cruze vs Honda



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm curious is to what's the best cruze combination, engine...automatic...which year....
I'm currently driving a civic and it's great product. What makes the cruze great car.....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you drive an automatic or stick? If stick, the best driving combination is the ECO MT. For the automatics I'd have to go with the CTD.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I compared the two back in 2012. The Cruze feels like it is built a lot better than a Civic - it's heavy, quiet, and torquey in comparison (comparing a 1.4 Cruze to a 1.8 Civic - the Cruze 1.8 is a slug). The interior is nicer, and it's a better highway cruiser. However, the Civic is much lighter car and I think it will be a better city cruiser - and more fuel efficient around town than any Cruze trim, especially with the CVT. 

Personally I think the Civic lost its fun to drive factor when they made the switch from the 1.7 to 1.8 and new body style. I very nearly bought a 2004 in the past, and spent a lot of time driving a friends 2005 in college.

At the time, the Cruze was the only thing I liked in the small car class. I would have had to move up to an Accord to find anything I liked by Honda.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ctd is the best trim in the Cruze. Hands down


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

IMO go with the 1.4 turbo. I got a white ltz loaded one. I did look at Honda civic & a loaded one too. doesn't even come with auto start or fog light WTF does loaded mean to Honda? But I did like the camera in the passage mirror thou.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The Cruze and Civic were my short list for a 2012 purchase. I didn't like either one of them for a lot of reasons and decided to wait another year. Turned out the Civic had many major revisions for 2013, which made it almost a new generation of Civic, and a different driving car. For 2013, I was comparing a 2LT RS Cruze with moon roof and navigation to an EX-L Civic with navigation. Now with the advent of the Earth Dreams CVT replacing the 5 spd automatic, I'd wait again to judge reliability. The tenth generation Civic is due out for 2016, as is the second generation Cruze for 2016. Both will have new engines and transmissions, so I'll be waiting for a couple more model years before making the next purchase decision. I won't be getting rid of the '13 Civic, but rather the '03 Protege5.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Has anyone considered the Malibu ot impala


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

marbles67 said:


> Has anyone considered the Malibu ot impala


 I did the Malibu but for another 10K sticker not worth it IMO I did look @ the buick/cruze I didn't like the look but loved the engine. If what I hear is true the 2016 cruze may have the 1.6 turbo motor I think.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

marbles67 said:


> Has anyone considered the Malibu ot impala


I test drove a Malibu but it was too big of a car for my taste. Plus to get the features my LTZ Cruze has was a lot more money with Malibu. 

Typically there's never more than 2 people in my Cruze. At 3 it starts to feel cramped, so if I was married or had another kid or something then I would not re-buy a Cruze. 

I also don't care for the way the Malibu looks. The square tail lights especially bug me on the current ones. 

I also am not a fan of the new Impala. I thought it was kinda nice looking when it was first out, but the more I see it around the less I like it. :/ 

If you need space for 3+ people I would seriously look into something bigger than a Cruze though. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Just bought a '15 1LT Cruze over a Civic Ex. It was a close call and these were the differences I found:

Cruze - Remote start on keyfob, headroom, quietness, power driver seat, fog lights
Civic - Auto climate control, 4 wheel disc brakes, side mirror camera

On a side note I did not like the side mirror camera. We test drove the Civic at night and whenever you put your turn signal on the center screen whould switch to camera mode. If you know how bright the screen gets in reverse its the same with the side camera - I found it totally uneccesary. A side lamp indicating something on the side of your car is 100x more useful IMHO.

I also found the volume button on the 5 inch touch screen to be a pain to use - during the test drive my wife and I kept reaching for the auto climate control knob to turn the radio volume down.

I will say I was surprised how price competitive the Civic is - in most cases it will sticker for less than the Cruze.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

goochman said:


> Civic - Auto climate control, 4 wheel disc brakes,


Depending on trim model or options, the Cruze can have that as well. I know the LTZ does.




goochman said:


> A side lamp indicating something on the side of your car is 100x more useful IMHO.


Available option on the Cruze.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

goochman said:


> Cruze - Remote start on keyfob, headroom, quietness, power driver seat, fog lights
> Civic - Auto climate control, 4 wheel disc brakes, side mirror camera


Once properly adjusted the rear drums on the LS, 1LT, and ECO trims are far more than sufficient to stop the car in an emergency. I know this because I had to stop like this when I was cut off at 65 MPH one afternoon.

The LTZ and CTD both have auto climate control as an option. I don't know if the 2LT does or not but I know the ECO and lower don't.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> The LTZ and CTD both have auto climate control as an option. I don't know if the 2LT does or not but I know the ECO and lower don't.


Only LTZ.

In my experience, just something else to go wrong...had problems on an Acura and Volvo with it where you pretty much had to set it to the max temp and control the air temp with the fan speed.

Surprisingly, works flawlessly 8 years later on my mom's Accord.

I'm glad rain-sensing wipers aren't an option either.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am pissed off you's guys got a bunch of rep and I am only at 1 bar .. Robby has a bunch .. give me some rep you's guys or I'm gonna Defriend yall ........ OH Honda ,, go get me a 1984 crx and we'll drop something newish in IT and then we'll talk !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> I am pissed off you's guys got a bunch of rep and I am only at 1 bar .. Robby has a bunch .. give me some rep you's guys or I'm gonna Defriend yall ........ OH Honda ,, go get me a 1984 crx and we'll drop something newish in IT and then we'll talk !


Brian, eat a Snickers. You get a little angry when you're hungry.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Brian, eat a Snickers. You get a little angry when you're hungry.


Yeah like 3 bars would be nice , but only if ya'll give me some more rep and I get to MOD so I can terminate the idiots that post up garbage on these newish R&P threads . they are making me sick with these uneducated responses about issues that do concern us all ..

OH Yeah Aussie still owes me a Box of snickers . he did send me a Lion .

Did Mick ever come back from Indonesia ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, I really like my Honda dual blade self-propelled lawn mower, always starts with a half a pull on the starting cord.

But I wonder why my Cruze doesn't have a pull starter, engine is certainly small enough


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I would take a Cruze over a Civic any day of the week.

My experience is with the LTZ so this changes a little bit based on the trim level. However it appears that a higher trim level Civic was compared to a lower trim level Cruze.

The LTZ has

Disc brakes for all four wheels
Automatic thermostat
MyLink with optional Navigation. MyLink was upgraded in 2013 to be like the navigation based system minus the navigation.
Bluetooth audio playback
Hands free bluetooth phone
optional premium 9 speaker sound
remote start
passive keyless entry (not to be confused with a remote clicker that unlocks the door after you get the keys in your hand and use the unlock button)
Push to start
digital tire pressure readout for all four tires in the DIC

I'm sure that the new Honda Civic's are nice but I would be shocked if they are the less expensive of the two especially after negotiations.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> In my experience, just something else to go wrong...had problems on an Acura and Volvo with it where you pretty much had to set it to the max temp and control the air temp with the fan speed.


The Cruze is so heavily computerized, I'm not sure as there is anything else added for climate control - just a different panel and a computer program.

For far my CC is nice. Just wish I could fine tune the fan speeds a bit. Sometimes I'm wanting a 2.5 or a 3.5.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I think there's another advantage to the Cruze - cheaper parts. Which translates into less likely to be stolen. That's gotta count for something. 
This is one list I'm glad to not see the Cruze on: 10 vehicles most often stolen by car thieves. 

But guess who's #1 and #2?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> I'm sure that the new Honda Civic's are nice but I would be shocked if they are the less expensive of the two especially after negotiations.


I don't know how the 2015s are priced, but when I purchased the 2013, the Civic EX-L with navigation had an MSRP price that was over $1,300 less than the like equipped Cruze 2LT RS with moonroof and navigation. The Civic stickered for $24,755 MSRP and I ordered it for $22,600. Don't know what the Cruze could have been had for, as I had made the buy decision by then. I doubt the Cruze could have been ordered for $3,400 off sticker. That would have put it well below invoice price. Everyone's buying experience, and skills, will vary.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Kind of looks like a Cruze, does have a much taller spoiler with the gas cap on the driver's side. We were kind of done with Honda's after the 80's, Japanese devalued the buck, and to make up for it, really cheapened them up.

Did test drive a 2012 Civic, found the Cruze a lot more comfortable, handling was far superior, and quieter. Having 4,700 bucks on our GM wasn't part of our decision, well maybe just a little, but not very much.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The 2012 Civic was huge design mistake, widely reviled by the press and many owners. I deove a '12 EX-L and it wasn't any better than the '97 EX I was diving at the time. The interior was cheap, plasticy, and ill fitting and it didn't drive well either. The '12 Civic wasn't nearly the car the '12 Cruze was. Honda pretty much did a complete make over for '13 and the car was entirely improved. Some thought the changes warranted calling the '13 Civic a new generation, or gen. 9.5.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


>


Zoom, Zoom. Oh, wait. Wrong company. :grin:


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I don't know how the 2015s are priced, but when I purchased the 2013, the Civic EX-L with navigation had an MSRP price that was over $1,300 less than the like equipped Cruze 2LT RS with moonroof and navigation. The Civic stickered for $24,755 MSRP and I ordered it for $22,600. Don't know what the Cruze could have been had for, as I had made the buy decision by then. I doubt the Cruze could have been ordered for $3,400 off sticker. That would have put it well below invoice price. Everyone's buying experience, and skills, will vary.


The RS is a appearance package that costs $650. It is cosmetic only. The 2LT with navigation is four hundred more then a civic ex-l. I would buy the Cruze in my opinion.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> The RS is a appearance package that costs $650. It is cosmetic only. The 2LT with navigation is four hundred more then a civic ex-l. I would buy the Cruze in my opinion.


Yes, but in 2013, the RS trim was the cheapest way to get the chrome trimmed foglights (standard on the Civic EX-L as is the moon roof, which was an option on the 2LT). At the time, an LTZ was also close to the Civic in features and functions, but more expensive than the 2LT. Things have changed a lot in the intervening two model years.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, but in 2013, the RS trim was the cheapest way to get the chrome trimmed foglights (standard on the Civic EX-L as is the moon roof, which was an option on the 2LT). At the time, an LTZ was also close to the Civic in features and functions, but more expensive than the 2LT. Things have changed a lot in the intervening two model years.


Even so the Civic has been consistently ugly in my opinion. The extra cost provides a engine that with a simple $300 tune will out perform a Civic SI.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> The extra cost provides a engine that with a simple $300 tune will out perform a Civic SI.


Hah, not quite. Not a modern K24 Si...might beat one from 2005.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> Even so the Civic has been consistently ugly in my opinion.


Then you are probably not going to like the second generation Cruze. The profiles of the two are very, very similar.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hah, not quite. Not a modern K24 Si...might beat one from 2005.


Ok well maybe not quite but it sure makes for a fun ride.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Then you are probably not going to like the second generation Cruze. The profiles of the two are very, very similar.


It isn't just the exterior but the interior. I personally didn't like the 2006 shifter or the two tier gauge system. Plus the front end looked like a mini van front end.

it just wasn't my personal style.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> I don't know how the 2015s are priced, but when I purchased the 2013, the Civic EX-L with navigation had an MSRP price that was over $1,300 less than the like equipped Cruze 2LT RS with moonroof and navigation. The Civic stickered for $24,755 MSRP and I ordered it for $22,600. Don't know what the Cruze could have been had for, as I had made the buy decision by then. I doubt the Cruze could have been ordered for $3,400 off sticker. That would have put it well below invoice price. Everyone's buying experience, and skills, will vary.


My sticker was $27,420 I got mine for $21,800 2014 cruze ltz loaded but w/o the back up sensors stuff, I also paid cash for her too. The civic loaded w/ navigation was $25,600 sticker I offered $21,000 & they told me to bounce so I did. IMO I think I got a good deal & this was on 4th of July sale too. I even got 5 years free app thingy for my phone for starting up & unlocking too.



Jim Frye said:


> Yes, but in 2013, the RS trim was the cheapest way to get the chrome trimmed foglights (standard on the Civic EX-L as is the moon roof, which was an option on the 2LT). At the time, an LTZ was also close to the Civic in features and functions, but more expensive than the 2LT. Things have changed a lot in the intervening two model years.


When I was looking at a loaded 2014 civic ex-l w/ navigation it had no fog lights & the same w/ a 2014 civic ex-l w/o navigation. My buddies 2014 Infiniti Q50-x doesn't even have auto start & that sticker was over $50k. That's crazy. It is a sweet ride.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> My sticker was $27,420 I got mine for $21,800 2014 cruze ltz loaded but w/o the back up sensors stuff, I also paid cash for her too. The civic loaded w/ navigation was $25,600 sticker I offered $21,000 & they told me to bounce so I did. IMO I think I got a good deal & this was on 4th of July sale too. I even got 5 years free app thingy for my phone for starting up & unlocking too.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was looking at a loaded 2014 civic ex-l w/ navigation it had no fog lights & the same w/ a 2014 civic ex-l w/o navigation. My buddies 2014 Infiniti Q50-x doesn't even have auto start & that sticker was over $50k. That's crazy. It is a sweet ride.


Let's not forget that Honda is still charging for their body kit piece by piece at a ridiculously high amount. $356 for the front under spoiler and another $356 for the rear under spoiler. The side skirt is $599. That is $1311 compared to $650.

when factoring this on a 2LT the price difference is staggering because Chevy includes the fog lights in the price of the package. Honda gives pieces of plastic snapped on by plastic clips. The same plastic clips used to hold the wheel liner in place.

Even on the Civic EX-L with navigation trim level the fog lights are optional and cost $375. For those counting that is $1686 vs $650.

Also the Cruze has a auto dimming rear view mirror in the 2LT. This is optional in the Civic and costs $312.

All trim levels but the LS base model Cruze have remote start. The Civic charges $399 for the feature even on the EX-L with navigation.

After my price shopping research I think it is a little misleading to suggest that the Honda is less expensive and better equipped. Adding these features to the Civic adds $2397 to the price tag.

To equip the Civicl EX-L like my LTZ RS with 18 inch wheels and a illuminated door sill the Civic MSRP is $29,467. I mean they even charge $12 for the cargo hook in the trunk. A top trim level and Honda is charging $12 for a cargo hook.

I have no doubt that Honda's price has not sky rocketed since 2012 because this is on par with the prices they have always charged.

My 2012 Cruze LTZ RS with Black Granite Metallic with every option ticked didn't cost that much even with tax fees and a basic extended warranty tacked on.

Edit:

The 2015 LTZ RS with the features my car lacks blind zone alerts, backup camera bluetooth audio playback has a MSRP of $28,105 or $1,362 less then the Honda Civic equipped with the same features. Styling aside (personal preference) if the decision is based purely on the numbers the LTZ fully equipped has a lower MSRP and you can negotiate for a higher percentage of the MSRP off on the Cruze then you can on the Honda.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Depending on trim model or options, the Cruze can have that as well. I know the LTZ does.
> 
> 
> 
> Available option on the Cruze.


As I noted in my post I was looking at a 1LT and a comperable Civic was an Ex. The LTZ would have stickered for $3K more than the Civic Ex. The Civic Ex stickers for about $1k less than a comperably equipped 1LT prior to discounts.

I could get a power seat in the Civic if I went to the Ex-L.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> Once properly adjusted the rear drums on the LS, 1LT, and ECO trims are far more than sufficient to stop the car in an emergency. I know this because I had to stop like this when I was cut off at 65 MPH one afternoon.
> 
> The LTZ and CTD both have auto climate control as an option. I don't know if the 2LT does or not but I know the ECO and lower don't.


After researching drum brakes I came to the conclusion that it wouldnt matter in a car the size of the Cruze/Civic. 85-90% of braking occurs on the front pads and drums are just effective at stopping, just not as effective on heat dispersion which only becomes a problem with constant/excessive braking like going through mountains which are not a problem for me.

The 2LT and Civic Ex-L are comperable and again the Civic stickers for slightly lower price.

The LTZ Cruze is a nice looking car, but if also a pretty expensive car.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, son that said he would never buy a minivan test drove the Chrysler 30th anniversary Town and Country, the Toyota Sienna, and the Honda, Odyssey, Latter two were noisy, felt like driving a truck, and wasn't in full control of these things.

He was a step ahead of me, he did want the towing package, but was told by his dealer, the only way he could get that was to order navigation and a sunroof, but he called Chrysler executives, and they said sure, we can do this. So how come we didn't do this when we wanted factory installed fog lamps?

Another thing he did when his vehicle came in was called his dealer and told him, I don't want any BS on extended warranties, extra protection, etc., just want to go in, sign the papers, give you your money and drive out. Something I wish I also did. 

Ha, when I questioned him about you said you would never buy a minivan, his reply was, I didn't, my wife did. 

Can remember having a warranty problem with my Supra way back when, just saying the way it is and not to be racist. But the white guy had to get permission from a yellow guy, and told me the yellow guy said no and not a thing can be done about it. So repaired it myself. Least with domestics, can go up the ladder, HERE!

Whether this changed over the years, haven't the slightest idea, swore I will never buy another Toyota again. And this Supra would be long gone if I could only buy parts from my Toyota dealer. Wanted 180 bucks for hood support struts, got these from rockauto.com for 28 bucks, yeah Monroe's but far superior to what Toyota has to offer. Just one example.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Now about the Cruze, where is it going? With the Cavalier, drastic improvements were made over the years. And when they finally got it right, they killed it.

Seems like the Cruze is going in the opposite direction, correct me if I am wrong. But if they want to sell me another, better improve what they have instead of leaving more stuff off of it. See the windshield and rear window weather stripping is now history, didn't look any closer.

And I hate smudge screens, try and hit the correct icon with your arm outstretched, on a pothole filled road. Thought this new guy was going to get rid of all this electronic way overpriced crap and make a more reliable vehicle.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

goochman said:


> As I noted in my post I was looking at a 1LT and a comperable Civic was an Ex. The LTZ would have stickered for $3K more than the Civic Ex. The Civic Ex stickers for about $1k less than a comperably equipped 1LT prior to discounts.
> 
> I could get a power seat in the Civic if I went to the Ex-L.


I'm not sure how you came to this conclusion.

Are you being intentionally misleading? The Civic EX starts at $21,190. The Cruze 1LT starts at $20,920.

At this price the Cruze has remote start and the Civic doesn't. Granted the Civic at this price has a moonroof and the nice radio with a backup camera. However at $21,470 the Cruze adds the MyLink radio which matches the radio that comes with the Civic. Granted the Civic still comes with the sun roof. So if you add that to the Cruze 1LT you have to get the better speakers too. This ticks the Cruze up to $22,595 which is more then the base Honda Civic EX. However the base EX is not comparable. You need to add the remote start which is $399 and the auto dimming mirror with is $312. Now the Civic is $22,721 compared to the Chevy Cruze 1LT $22,595. This is MSRP before any discounts on either vehicle.

Never mind the Cruze now has a power adjustable drivers seat.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

goochman said:


> After researching drum brakes I came to the conclusion that it wouldnt matter in a car the size of the Cruze/Civic. 85-90% of braking occurs on the front pads and drums are just effective at stopping, just not as effective on heat dispersion which only becomes a problem with constant/excessive braking like going through mountains which are not a problem for me.
> 
> The 2LT and Civic Ex-L are comperable and again the Civic stickers for slightly lower price.
> 
> The LTZ Cruze is a nice looking car, but if also a pretty expensive car.



I got mine for $21,800 cash, sticker was $27,420 civic sticker was ex-L w/ nav was $25,800 they would not take $21,000 cash & it didn't have the options that was included like in the cruze. thus cruze wins hands down IMO One more thing to point out too cruze right now has 5 year 100k warranty 

PS what kind of stereo is in the civic I forgot? I know the pioneer stereo is all I need & pretty dam good too



Daisy81 said:


> Let's not forget that Honda is still charging for their body kit piece by piece at a ridiculously high amount. $356 for the front under spoiler and another $356 for the rear under spoiler. The side skirt is $599. That is $1311 compared to $650.
> 
> when factoring this on a 2LT the price difference is staggering because Chevy includes the fog lights in the price of the package. Honda gives pieces of plastic snapped on by plastic clips. The same plastic clips used to hold the wheel liner in place.
> 
> ...


Thank you daisy for pointing out things I forgot.:sigh: Like ground effects & dimming mirror extra money to Honda. Plus the cruze right now has 100k 5yr warranty 

PS daisy you are what I call a keeper. :respect: most people don't do the proper research like I see you did. :th_salute: my only question I thought all the ltz cruze had Bluetooth? 
Thanks


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

bostonboy said:


> I got mine for $21,800 cash, sticker was $27,420 civic sticker was ex-L w/ nav was $25,800 they would not take $21,000 cash & it didn't have the options that was included like in the cruze. thus cruze wins hands down IMO One more thing to point out too cruze right now has 5 year 100k warranty
> 
> PS what kind of stereo is in the civic I forgot? I know the pioneer stereo is all I need & pretty dam good too
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I'm in no way saying Honda is bad. I had a 2010 Honda Fit Sport. It was a nice little go kart but the milage on it was the same as I get on my Cruze. (Edit the little bugger also hit top speed at around 93MPH with just me and my purse and nothing else in the car with half a tank of gas. Pathetic) I wouldn't buy another though because the Sonic is better in every way. Plus I hate the CVT transmission Honda is sticking in everything they make now.

The Cruze LTZ has almost the same creature comfort features as the Lexus IS for a fraction of the sticker price and maintenance costs. That is a win win IMO. I replaced my 2011 Lexus IS 250AWD with the luxury package and my 2010 Honda Fit Sport with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. It is near luxury and every bit the commuter the Honda Fit was. I only lost minor things like a power shade in the rear window, 16MPG when driving in comfort in the city like a grandma, AWD (I do miss this), ventilated seats (I miss this too! but remote start helps cool the car off the lexus didn't have remote start), fancy head lights and a huge property tax bill every six months for both cars (mostly the lexus $950 for the lexus in Virginia every 6 months just for the property tax). Seriously the Cruze is a very cost effective vehicle.

Plus if you look at the way the leather hangs off the seats in Honda's photos of the civic. It looks cheap and super thin. 

The civic has 6 basic speakers as the highest option and four in the lowest with 160 watts for both. The Chevy Cruze Pioneer audio system has 9 speakers with 250 watts including subwoofers (not available in the Civic) and tweeters. Here is Pioneer's documentation on the audio system.

They do (Edit: have bluetooth) but the 2011 and 2012 only have bluetooth hands free phone. It's the one thing that had me thinking really Chevy?! I'm probably going to replace my radio head/navigation with the android based unit I found online. It has the option of a dash cam and backup cam along with the bluetooth options. Plus how can you say no to in dash Waze and CoPilot and free map updates?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Least you still can buy the Civic equivalent of the 2LT with a manual transmission. Ha, if the 2012 2LT didn't have a manual, we would more than likely be driving a Civic or something else. Wife positively hates automatics, and have to keep her happy. If she's happy, I am happy.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Least you still can buy the Civic equivalent of the 2LT with a manual transmission. Ha, if the 2012 2LT didn't have a manual, we would more than likely be driving a Civic or something else. Wife positively hates automatics, and have to keep her happy. If she's happy, I am happy.


This is true. This is one area that I don't understand why Chevy won't give the people the option of. We get the option for everything else but force the automatic down everyones throat. I personally would still buy the automatic but it's nice to see the option.

Although truth be told I wanted to get a manual 2010 Honda Fit Sport when I got mine but they didn't have any available. I was lucky to find a Sport variant in the red color that I wanted. I don't know if this has changed on the dealer lots or not. I believe the manuals are something you would have to special order.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm in no way saying Honda is bad. I had a 2010 Honda Fit Sport. It was a nice little go kart but the milage on it was the same as I get on my Cruze. (Edit the little bugger also hit top speed at around 93MPH with just me and my purse and nothing else in the car with half a tank of gas. Pathetic) I wouldn't buy another though because the Sonic is better in every way. Plus I hate the CVT transmission Honda is sticking in everything they make now.
> 
> The Cruze LTZ has almost the same creature comfort features as the Lexus IS for a fraction of the sticker price and maintenance costs. That is a win win IMO. I replaced my 2011 Lexus IS 250AWD with the luxury package and my 2010 Honda Fit Sport with my 2012 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS. It is near luxury and every bit the commuter the Honda Fit was. I only lost minor things like a power shade in the rear window, 16MPG when driving in comfort in the city like a grandma, AWD (I do miss this), ventilated seats (I miss this too! but remote start helps cool the car off the lexus didn't have remote start), fancy head lights and a huge property tax bill every six months for both cars (mostly the lexus $950 for the lexus in Virginia every 6 months just for the property tax). Seriously the Cruze is a very cost effective vehicle.
> 
> ...


1st I love my cruze I just walk up press button on door & press start button & off I go. My moto G phone links up ASAP & plays music from it w/o linking up too. I also got for free for 5 years auto start & doors from my phone which is pretty cool IMO. I do have that link & I printed it too thanks. On the stereo I would like to put in that factory bass thingy in the back I just don't think it's worth the money ($500+) & don't know if it would be goes with the bass it has already

PS I have excise tax yearly on my car it was $366 this year for the cruze & about the same when I bough it new. My Oldsmobile 1997 was $52 for the year. Here in mass. if you buy a car past the 6th month they charge you 1/2 a year worth. My buddies 2014 Infiniti Q50-X he paid $650+ this year alone. I must state that car is awesome but not for me. That thing has 10" door speakers Bose. LOL


I would never buy a manual car EVER I drive that all-day & I want to dumb down in my car. My last stick was a 1989 Iroc Z in the 90s


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> I'm not sure how you came to this conclusion.
> 
> Are you being intentionally misleading? The Civic EX starts at $21,190. The Cruze 1LT starts at $20,920.
> 
> ...


Go back to my original msg - *comparably equipped* 1LT and Civic Ex, the Civic is cheaper. Add the moonroof to the Cruze and add the Remote start to the Civic. You are still missing the Civic rear disc and auto climate. The Civic Ex comes with the infotainment screen - add the Tech package to the Cruze. The Civic retails for about $1k cheaper pound for pound before discounts.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

goochman said:


> Go back to my original msg - *comparably equipped* 1LT and Civic Ex, the Civic is cheaper. Add the moonroof to the Cruze and add the Remote start to the Civic. You are still missing the Civic rear disc and auto climate. The Civic Ex comes with the infotainment screen - add the Tech package to the Cruze. The Civic retails for about $1k cheaper pound for pound before discounts.


I did compare a comparable machine. Why are you even *here*?

You are comparing apples to oranges and whats worse you are willful only looking at it one way. I showed it both ways without bias pointing out the price points where the two products where better and where worse for both.

For instance below $21,000 the Cruze 1LT still has remote start. So it isn't comparable to the features you are comparing because the Civic in your quote is missing the feature. Add $400 to the Civic's price to get the feature.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> I did compare a comparable machine. Why are you even *here*?
> 
> You are comparing apples to oranges and whats worse you are willful only looking at it one way. I showed it both ways without bias pointing out the price points where the two products where better and where worse for both.
> 
> For instance below $21,000 the Cruze 1LT still has remote start. So it isn't comparable to the features you are comparing because the Civic in your quote is missing the feature. Add $400 to the Civic's price to get the feature.


I was looking for a car with a sunroof - that is why I started with the Civic Ex since you cant get a sunroof on the SE or LX.

With the Civic Ex CVT starting at $21,870 you get the following standard which is not standard on the 1LT:
Sunroof
Rear Camera w/in dash screen
4 wheel disc brakes
Passenger side blind side alert system
Keyless smart entry (touch the door handle)
Automatic climate control
Push button start
Remote start on the keyfob add ~$400 brings it to $22270

Cruze 1LT automatic base price $21,420 (the website will show you $20920 which includes a $500 rebate)
Add the sunroof, remote start, bluetooth, rear camera the price is $23645 (there is a $350 package discount today, otherwise would be $23995)
If you want blind side alert that is another $750
If you want the auto climate control+4 wheel disc brakes you need to go to the 2LT
However the Cruze will have a power drivers seat and with the 'Safety' package would have the side alert systems in the rear bumper which the Civic Ex doesnt

The Civic Ex stickered for less than a comparably equipped Cruze that I was interested in.

Why am I here? I bought a Cruze. Since I just went through the Civic vs Cruze exercise I thought I'd share my research.

This post was edited - I originally had prices for the Cruze manual and updated to reflect automatic which is about $1K more. If you are interested in a manual then the Civic would be out since it only comes with a CVT in sedan form.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

You also didn't calculate the 100K mile warranty that too? future cost IMO


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not sure where you are getting your numbers. On Honda's website they show the Civic EX Sedan starting at $21,190. This is $270 more then the starting price of the 1LT which starts at $20,920.

The Cruze 1LT uses a timing chain and already has remote start.

The safety ratings between the two cars is also different. The Cruze has a four star rating for roll over and 5s for everything else while the Civic has 4 ratings for frontal and roll overs. That means your chances of being injured in the Civic are 10% higher then in the Cruze. Realistically it is nearly impossible to flip these vehicles over so I would be more concerned driving the Civic in terms of safety. Your point about the drum brakes is valid but as you already stated elsewhere drum brakes are more then adequate.

On the 1LT you can add the technology package for $550 which brings the price of the Cruze up to $21,470. This provides MyLink, rear camera and the bluetooth features. No sun roof but it has remote start. It primarily comes down to remote start or a sun roof. The difference in price is now $280 in favor of the Civic. However if you where willing to spend $270 more why wouldn't you be willing to spend $280 on the Cruze now? Especially for the better engine and safety rating. Or are you telling me you can't shift lanes without a light warning you someone is there. Seriously use the mirror like people have since the dawn of time when cars where created.

I'm done arguing the point because I have other things to do tonight you are obfuscating the numbers too much for me to bother anymore. You're confusing a $500 cash back as a sales price decrease. It means the base 1LT goes for $20,420 if you finance.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Daisy ............... you missed the guy up in ahhhhhh Canada that did exactly that .. He flipped his cruzen over and skiddered across the highway . he even took pics for us so we could gauk at EM and state to him that we hoped he was alright .. I just laughed and then consoled him with that approach your more realistic and relavent with your response . besides IT lets him know that we are after all Human and the Mathematical equation states we will make mistakes .. TRUE STORY .....DANNY ..... Danny where are ya you own a Honda ?


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

brian v said:


> Hey Daisy ............... you missed the guy up in ahhhhhh Canada that did exactly that .. He flipped his cruzen over and skiddered across the highway . he even took pics for us so we could gauk at EM and state to him that we hoped he was alright .. I just laughed and then consoled him with that approach your more realistic and relavent with your response . besides IT lets him know that we are after all Human and the Mathematical equation states we will make mistakes .. TRUE STORY .....DANNY ..... Danny where are ya you own a Honda ?


Really? How the heck did he manage to flip a car that low to the ground? If he managed to flip that I think he could flip just about anything.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

R18 Honda engine is a timing chain motor.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

He hit a patch of Black Ice at highway speeds and slid through I guess the dividing of the highway thuroughfares . causing the vehichle to flip and slide into the oncoming traffic .. Greatfully no 1 was injured to badly .. a lot of popped air bags most likely attributed to that .. Danny where are you ?





Dat Rep doe ..


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

*Climbs up on high horse*
There's one thing no amount of extra options in a Civic can get you: body rigidity. A car isn't worth anything unless it's got good bones. I judge a car on it's basic feel before I start looking at options. I could have had a Hyundai Elantra with a few more bells and whistles at the time, but the car itself is inferior. Pick the car based on it's inherent strengths, then think about options you want.

*Gets off high horse*
Most of my friends drive Civics and they mostly run fine, not unlike my Cruze as far as maintenance goes. I can't think of any car that's _*truly*_ unreliable. Just about any modern car will get you to and from work _*every*_-day. It's little things like electronic glitches and trim quality defects that crop up with cars nowadays in the world around me


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> R18 Honda engine is a timing chain motor.


I stand corrected. I didn't realize that Honda made the switch over to chains in the Civic. The last time I seriously looked at the Civic was back in 2006 and I did not like what I saw so fast forward 7 years and Honda finally got with the times.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

brian v said:


> He hit a patch of Black Ice at highway speeds and slid through I guess the dividing of the highway thuroughfares . causing the vehichle to flip and slide into the oncoming traffic .. Greatfully no 1 was injured to badly .. a lot of popped air bags most likely attributed to that .. Danny where are you ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW this is why I don't go the posted speed limit in icy conditions.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> I stand corrected. I didn't realize that Honda made the switch over to chains in the Civic. The last time I seriously looked at the Civic was back in 2006 and I did not like what I saw so fast forward 7 years and Honda finally got with the times.


It's been that way since the engine was released in 2006 (the D series Civic in 2005 was a belt). They made the shift to chains with 4 cylinder engines in 2003 with the K-series Accord motor - actually, probably earlier, as it was first used in the CRV, but I can't remember what year that change was made. 

The J30/35 V6 still used a timing belt, though.

(We've had a couple Hondas in the family...)


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> It's been that way since the engine was released in 2006 (the D series Civic in 2005 was a belt). They made the shift to chains with 4 cylinder engines in 2003 with the Accord motor.
> 
> The J30/35 V6 still used a timing belt, though.


Interesting. I was put off by the front end of the Civic, interior and the fact that they killed the RSX AKA Integra that year that I wrote off the Civic. The Honda Fit was pretty good looking and I ended up with one of them for a few years. The exterior of that one is now getting kind of strange looking. It's not that they are bad it's just that they don't appeal to me visually.

I had a 2002 Honda Civic LX up until I bought the Fit in 2010. It was plain but overall very nice but it was a paper tiger. When I got red ended the entire rear end got smashed in. Of course a Highlander was what struck me. To Honda's credit I wasn't hurt at all and the airbags didn't deploy. I was ok enough to get out of the car and read her the riot act for being on the cell phone on a rainy day and not paying attention. My poor civic was never the same. To be honest if Pontiac hadn't be killed off in 2010 I might have bought a G6 and not the Fit.

Anyways that was years ago in another life.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Daisy81 said:


> Interesting. I was put off by the front end of the Civic, interior and the fact that they killed the RSX AKA Integra that year that I wrote off the Civic. The Honda Fit was pretty good looking and I ended up with one of them for a few years. The exterior of that one is now getting kind of strange looking. It's not that they are bad it's just that they don't appeal to me visually.
> 
> I had a 2002 Honda Civic LX up until I bought the Fit in 2010. It was plain but overall very nice but it was a paper tiger. When I got red ended the entire rear end got smashed in. Of course a Highlander was what struck me. To Honda's credit I wasn't hurt at all and the airbags didn't deploy. I was ok enough to get out of the car and read her the riot act for being on the cell phone on a rainy day and not paying attention. My poor civic was never the same. To be honest if Pontiac hadn't be killed off in 2010 I might have bought a G6 and not the Fit.
> 
> Anyways that was years ago in another life.


Hey, I was T-boned by a Highlander too! Jerks. 

I never much cared for the Integra - a couple friends had them and I always found the non-VTEC version loud and pretty gutless if you weren't wringing the engine for everything it had up at 4000+ RPM. They all loved those cars, though.

I liked the G6 quite a lot too, but GMs huge ratios in the V6 4 speed autos drove me bonkers. 1st gear went almost all the way to 60 mph! Why?!


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Daisy81 said:


> I'm not sure where you are getting your numbers. On Honda's website they show the Civic EX Sedan starting at $21,190. This is $270 more then the starting price of the 1LT which starts at $20,920.
> 
> The Cruze 1LT uses a timing chain and already has remote start.
> 
> ...


This is a no win situation...........but if you can read over exactly what I posted you can see the differences. The $20920 price includes the $500 discount - I purposely did not want to use any discounted prices. The sunroof is a cost, Im comparing an Ex which has it standard. I can go over the SE vs a 1LT but you will find a similar cost difference.

This thread was to compare the 2 vehicles - I have posted a clear and concise comparison of 2 vehicles with options as close as possible, not decided on sunroof or not, remote start or not, the sticker price for the Cruze comes out higher.

However, Chevy tends to have more rebates/discounts. I was able to get my Cruze for $200 more than the Civic Ex we looked at(I have the RS package on mine also), but with my GM card earnings it was a no brainer.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Hey, I was T-boned by a Highlander too! Jerks.
> 
> I never much cared for the Integra - a couple friends had them and I always found the non-VTEC version loud and pretty gutless if you weren't wringing the engine for everything it had up at 4000+ RPM. They all loved those cars, though.
> 
> I liked the G6 quite a lot too, but GMs huge ratios in the V6 4 speed autos drove me bonkers. 1st gear went almost all the way to 60 mph! Why?!


I was interested in the RSX-S. This was at a time before I out grew the Star Trek styled designs.

My Dad's 93 Grand AM GT had a 4 speed automatic. I don't remember the transmission being bad but I think if I went back after my transmission in my Cruze I would not be happy.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Hey, I was T-boned by a Highlander too! Jerks.


I got rear ended at a traffic light by a Highlander driven by a doctor soccer mom wielding a cell phone. Pushed the old Civic halfway across the intersection, but I still was able to drive it home and to the body shop. Only $3,100 damage to a 10 year old car.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I got rear ended at a traffic light by a Highlander driven by a doctor soccer mom wielding a cell phone. Pushed the old Civic halfway across the intersection, but I still was able to drive it home and to the body shop. Only $3,100 damage to a 10 year old car.


I wasn't quite that lucky.











> My Dad's 93 Grand AM GT had a 4 speed automatic. I don't remember the transmission being bad but I think if I went back after my transmission in my Cruze I would not be happy.


Youtubed it - looks like it doesn't share the ratios with the Impala that used the same engine, which should make for quicker acceleration in 1st/2nd gears.

GM's earlier 4-speeds weren't geared nearly as badly. They had a ridiculously tall gearset (in the Impala) in later years that took advantage of the 3.5/3.9's low-end torque, but neutered the acceleration. 4th gear was very, very tall - I guess for fuel economy.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I am a recovering Civic driver. 

I just don't like the FA Civic. I gave it a shot. I didn't like it.

I couldn't find a price competitive FG Coupe with a manual transmission that wasn't Galaxy Grey and didn't have 80,000+ miles 

Certified Pre-Owned warranty is better on the Honda....but the [darn] car costs very nearly as much as a new Civic.

Two years free maintenance on Certified GMs

The clutch take up and shifter is a bit better on the Civic. The torque is definitely better on the Cruze.

EPS is less than favorable on both....call it a draw. Which is a win for the Cruze because the steering feel of a garden variety Cavalier or Cobalt would not have been comparable to a similar year Civic.

I think there is slightly more legroom in a Civic sedan.

Cruze Eco matches or beats Civic HF mpg. (your mileage may vary).... Civic Hybrid is only 2 mpg better highway


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey guys me favorite game to play is .... I pull off real slow from the stop lights at rush hour when I am driving to work . Especially when I notice the women and Men on the dang cell phone glued to their hands .. pisses me off .. so I go slow and laugh when they decide to punch IT and go around me all flustered and bewildered cussen and cursin at Me .. and they got new cars . with bluetooth . could be these sheeple can't follow directions or the Law .. So I go slow and laugh turn up me blasten TV , Pc , Nav , telephone answering 5 channel, wifi , 4G . made in china , $ 89.00 radio .. gotta get me a front facing camera now and record the numbskills .. Hey j did ya save those wheels ? 

Now if I can only get aewheel to make me some decent wheels for me IT 
I 'll be styling while driving Me IT .....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still don't get the high resale value on Honda's, must be a hangover from the 80's, certainly not the same quality of cars. See used ones on the lot way overpriced with 160K miles on the clock. Still made out of the same crap domestic cars are made out of and all that plastic that becomes brittle with age and the sheet metal rusts out just as quick or quicker than current domestic cars. 

Put these on a lift and can find many suspension points, exhaust systems, struts that have to be replaced and for $$$$. Still using limited lubricated half axles, hubs, and in the belt drivetrain that will seize up. Least in the 2003 models, finally got rid of that timing belt. 

Don't know if this changed or not, but had to use Honda, PS, AT, and brake fluids, use anything else and would have really major seal leak problems. And only available at your Honda dealer for $$$$$. 

In the 80's, entire family was driving Honda's, I was elected to change a 15 buck timing belt, even back then, dealers were charging at least 600 bucks for this, but even more as they insisted on replacing both the alternator and water pump as well. Only thing wrong with the alternator was brushes and bearings that were easy to replace, but could get another 500 bucks for a new one.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Still don't get the high resale value on Honda's, must be a hangover from the 80's, certainly not the same quality of cars. See used ones on the lot way overpriced with 160K miles on the clock. Still made out of the same crap domestic cars are made out of and all that plastic that becomes brittle with age and the sheet metal rusts out just as quick or quicker than current domestic cars.
> 
> Put these on a lift and can find many suspension points, exhaust systems, struts that have to be replaced and for $$$$. Still using limited lubricated half axles, hubs, and in the belt drivetrain that will seize up. Least in the 2003 models, finally got rid of that timing belt.
> 
> ...


I thought the 2003 was a minor refresh of the 2001-2002 model with a bumper cover and tail light design change. I know my 2002 used belts. The next generation was in 2006. I remember because I bought the 2002 used in 2005 and was acutely aware I was now driving a late model car and owed way too much on it for the next four years. It wasn't the being a late model that bugged me so much as the still owing $300 a month for the next four years. That stung. Thankfully with my Cruze even as the new generation comes out I feel I got a nice car and my payments on it are almost done and I'm certainly not stuck with it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

2006+ has a timing chain. Any earlier and they're still belts. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Daisy81 said:


> I thought the 2003 was a minor refresh of the 2001-2002 model with a bumper cover and tail light design change. I know my 2002 used belts. The next generation was in 2006. I remember because I bought the 2002 used in 2005 and was acutely aware I was now driving a late model car and owed way too much on it for the next four years. It wasn't the being a late model that bugged me so much as the still owing $300 a month for the next four years. That stung. Thankfully with my Cruze even as the new generation comes out I feel I got a nice car and my payments on it are almost done and I'm certainly not stuck with it.


2004-2005 was the refresh for the civic. Still looked ugly, just not as much. That d17 was a horrible chunk of garbage and I'm glad it's gone. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

The R18 Civic had (or still has depending on who you speak to) cracked block problems. 

The Civic HF has some seriously ugly sand-dollar inspired wheels. Not everyone likes the split instrument cluster. It does make a few more horsepower than the Cruze Eco but the Cruze makes a lot more torque over 2000 rpm earlier.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, I hate the split cluster. I've also read that the 1.8L has cracked block problems. Honda isn't what it once was and people need to start realizing that. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

money_man said:


> Yup, I hate the split cluster. I've also read that the 1.8L has cracked block problems. Honda isn't what it once was and people need to start realizing that.


Funny, I've been a member of a forum for the ninth generation Civics ('12 - '15) that has twice the membership of this forum and there hasn't been a single mention of cracked r18 blocks. Also no complaints on other sites for this generation. 

Update: The r18 (not r18a) cracked block problem was model years '06 - '08. The '06 was the second worst production year Civic, with '01 being the worst. 

The split dash is surely different, but it's a form follows function design. Since the windshield is raked so much and the base is so far forward, it allows the upper section to be placed high and forward so that it's more in the driver's field of vision (almost heads up). The upper section has the fuel, speed, ECON lights, instant mileage, and the iMID (DIC on the Cruze). The sort of things you need to see without having to look away from the road. On nav equipped Civics, the free for life turn by turn navigation displays show up on the iMID in a manner that looks like the road you are on so you see them and the road at the same time and in the same orientation. Also any idiot lights that illuminate in the lower dash (behind the steering wheel) are echoed on the upper section iMID screen with a message for that event.


----------



## negativepitch (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a little late to this thread and I know what I say won't be popular here, but I just sold my 2012 Cruze for a 2012 Accord. Here is a summary of my experience with my Cruze.

Pros:
Very comfortable ride
Quiet cabin with little road noise
Above average MPG (I had the 1.8L)
Nothing felt overly plastic and cheap
In my opinion a good looking car

Cons:
Terrible experience at 3 different Chevy dealerships (I suggest going to Buick, there was a night and day difference)
Transmission (MT) went out at 28k and had to be completely replaced, was under warranty but not something I should have to deal with at 28k miles
Thermostat went out at 25k and had to be replaced


I went from absolutely loving my car to feeling very skeptical after the transmission had to be replaced. It honestly felt akin to breaking up with someone because of a sickness, but I couldn't be guaranteed that the replacement transmission wouldn't have the same issues down the road after the car was off warranty. Not worth the risk in my opinion when I could drive (and this likely won't be a popular opinion here) a more reliable and proven Honda Accord for a little bit more. I now have a longer warranty period and won't have to deal with Chevy customer service ever again which is more than worth the price difference in my experience.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Actually if you check out the facts, the accord has been Hondas Ford Explorer since forever. They're the most problematic of the honda's. 

With that said, I do really like the new body styles. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## negativepitch (Apr 8, 2013)

money-man, a statement like, "if you check out the facts" is about useless. I'm not here to debate, just explain my experience and if it helps OP then great. But come on, "if you check the facts"? If you are going to take the time to reply, cite your sources and make your point in a helpful-to-others manner. A statement like that helps no one. It would take me less than 2 minutes to come up with a list of sources that say the Accord is a very reliable car and I'm sure you could take the time to do the same thing to back your point. I'm not a lurker on here any more so I no longer care about the quality of the posts, but do yourself and the other members a favor and stray away from empty statements like that. Here's a quick list of sources who think quite highly of the Accord and other sources that don't think so highly of the Cruze:

Positive Accord Sources:
Honda Accord Reliability
2012 Honda Accord Reviews, Pictures and Prices | U.S. News Best Cars
2012 Honda Accord LX Consumer Reviews | Edmunds
2012 Honda Accord Consumer Reviews
2012 Honda Accord Sedan Review, Ratings, Specs, Prices, and Photos - The Car Connection
2012 Honda Accord - User Reviews - CarGurus

Negative Cruze Sources:
Best and Worst Used Cars | www.clarkhoward.com
Top 110 Complaints and Reviews about Chevy Cruze
Bad Nuze for GM | The Daily Caller


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is this a Cruze forum or a Honda forum?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy81 said:


> Is this a Cruze forum or a Honda forum?


Don't forget, the OP specifically asked for views comparing the Civic and the Cruze. So far, that's pretty much what's been posted in this thread.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah but now we're talking about Accords.

it's a fine line and honestly I just don't care to come to the Chevy forum and here about Hondas.

maybe I should register at the Honda forum and sow dissent.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

The Odyssey is probably Honda's "Explorer". Disintegrating transmissions, brake woes, sudden immobilizer failures....kinda' like most other heavy vans built on a passenger sedan chassis. But we are into a way different class of vehicle comparing minivans to compacts.

I don't really know that there are any really bad compacts. I bought the Cruze knowing of its water pump issues. It has a 5/100,000 mile powertrain warranty and even if I have to replace it myself, it can't be as bad as a 2.7 Chrysler.

I could have bought a much more expensive car. I wanted a cheap car with a manual transmission that got good gas mileage. The Cruze was the best for me. I could have bought a Civic LX but it would have had twice as much mileage for about a thousand dollars more. I didn't see a thousand dollars more there. I mean, good for the Civic's original owner. He got good resale value on his purchase. If I was worried about resale value I would have bought a Subaru because they seem even more expensive.

My other car is a 2014 Chrysler 200 S 3.6. We bought it with 2200 miles on it. An Accord EX-L V6 with less than 10,000 miles runs about $10,000 more. Is the Honda worth $10,000 more? Not to me. It is to someone because Honda undoubtedly sold more Accords that year. The 200 has more horsepower, more torque, leather, moonroof, 30 gig Boston Acoustics Premium sound, touchscreen, remote start....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

V6 Accord had most of the problems the Ody did. Notorious for bad transmissions and oil burning on the J35 engine. 

I4 Accord = rock solid reliable. Well, until they switched to CVTs.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wasn't trying to start an argument. Just didn't want someone possibly swaying someone comparing civics to a Cruze to an accord vs Cruze. 

Honestly I liked the Cruze more than the civic, for pretty much every single thing. One thing I do like about the civic is it has wheels and goes a-b. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Honda Accord
http://m.carcomplaints.com/Honda/Accord/

Most problematic vehicles
http://m.carcomplaints.com/top_vehicles/

Worst vehicles
http://m.carcomplaints.com/worst_vehicles/




Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## AZ007 (Sep 26, 2014)

The resale value on Hondas is just insane. To some people, it's like God spoke and a Honda appeared... therefore they'll pay twice as much for a used one. If you want a really good value, it's hard to beat a used Cruze, IMO.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

negativepitch said:


> I'm a little late to this thread and I know what I say won't be popular here, but I just sold my 2012 Cruze for a 2012 Accord. Here is a summary of my experience with my Cruze.
> 
> Pros:
> Very comfortable ride
> ...


Hi Anthony,

Don't break up with her :sad010:!

We apologize that your experience with our customer service team has directed you away from our Cruze . Let me know if you need any additional assistance with anything! I'm always happy to help the best way possible. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

X_X


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

GM dealership service departments are definitely a problem area. Way too often here we see cases of dealerships not fixing their own brand of cars, or hardballing warranty work with a "Cannot duplicate." Yet if you are out of warranty, they know exactly what the problem is when you have to actually pay for it. The customer service reps are nice to have here, but they don't do anything to make bad/ignorant service departments clean up their act.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

AZ007 said:


> The resale value on Hondas is just insane. To some people, it's like God spoke and a Honda appeared... therefore they'll pay twice as much for a used one. If you want a really good value, it's hard to beat a used Cruze, IMO.


I don't usually consider the resale value of a car I buy, since we keep them for over 100K miles, which by then the market value is pretty much gone anyway. I'm more concerned about maintenance and reliability over those ten or so years. In the IT business, we called it Total Cost of Ownership (TCO).


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Jim Frye said:


> I don't usually consider the resale value of a car I buy, since we keep them for over 100K miles, which by then the market value is pretty much gone anyway. I'm more concerned about maintenance and reliability over those ten or so years. In the IT business, we called it Total Cost of Ownership (TCO).


I buy used so resale value just means that I pay more for a car.

Like I mentioned earlier, a similar equipped Honda Accord EX-L V6 was on average $10,000 more than my Chrysler was. Will that $10,000 still be there after 100,000 miles? Probably not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Beelzebubba said:


> I buy used so resale value just means that I pay more for a car.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, a similar equipped Honda Accord EX-L V6 was on average $10,000 more than my Chrysler was. Will that $10,000 still be there after 100,000 miles? Probably not.


Sadly, my parents 2007 Accord EX-L (I4) is worth within ~$500 of what my Cruze 1LT is worth (both would probably be worth more if they were automatics - I didn't check). They were originally within $3000 of MSRP of each other.

The resale on Hondas/Toyotas, especially after Cash for Clunkers, is just ridiculous. Actually kept us from buying our 2nd car ~5 y.o. used - new wasn't THAT much more.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I put 100K on a 2012 Civic before I bought my diesel Cruze. The Civic failed to start 3 times on the first try and puked a CV axle. Driving dynamics were fine but the steering had absolutely zero feel. The manual shifter was the high point.


----------



## KYntryMom (Apr 22, 2015)

*C vs. C*

DO NOT SWITCH TO THE CRUZE!

I have owned both and if I knew how many problems my Cruze would have, I would have bought another Civic.

I drive a LOT. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco that I purchased new in late 2011. It now has about 90,000 miles on it. I have personally driven and taken care of maintenance on this car since day one. Here is a list of major known problems with the Cruze that I have personally experienced:

Turbo failed - replaced under warranty
Water pump failed - replaced under warranty
PCV valve cover failed - Warranty denied because the mechanic claimed my car did not appear to have had regular oil changes. (I asked about this when I purchased it because I prefer to do my own and I was told the warranty would not be affected, but I am now being told I need them for warranty repair.)
NOW... my trunk is popping open several times a day when no one is anywhere close to the key fob. I have witnessed this and know it is not being accidentally hit. 

This car has had oil changes every time the oil life reminder comes up, tire rotations, recalls replaced, and other maintenance as suggested. I am absolutely stunned at how awful this experience has been, down to my experience with GM customer service. I was in tears after leaving the dealership last time and the phone agent actually scolded me for saying $h!t. Unbelievable. And still nothing was resolved to my satisfaction.

I actually drove my last civic about 200,000 miles without anything more than oil changes, tune ups and tires. I drove that car until the muffler literally rusted and fell off. If I knew then what I know now, I NEVER would have switched to the Cruze.


----------

